# Streaming Devices / Platforms



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So how many do you have?  Depends on whether the video apps you want to use are all on one device?  I have a Fire TV.  I'm happy enough with it.  I don't think of myself as "fruity", but I like Apple generally.  (I have MacBook Pro, iPhone, iTouch, Watch, and an iPad 1 which still worked the last time I got it out.)  I am thinking about an Apple TV.  I saw demo of it in Apple Store today.  I like the remote.  Better than Fire TV remote.  Of course, Amazon videos will never be on Apple TV platform.  I am seriously thinking about an Apple TV.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I delayed getting rid of my tube TV till very late in the game, just a bit over a year ago. The upside to being a curmudgeon is that I bought a smart TV which is quite capable, and I find that meets my needs quite well. I bought one of the small Amazon streamers whose name I forget, when it was introduced in a low price. But I've never used it or felt the need. If you also want a new tv, the tv may be all you need.

To which one to buy, if I feel I needed to buy one, and was totally wedded to the Apple system with money invested their video and audio content, The Apple TV would be the obvious choice. If you aren't wedded to Apple, you have quite a few choices, and I would just go for the one who's particular features scratch my itch, or whose price appealed. Roku seems well-liked, and my best buddy swears by the older Roku box he still uses. One exception would be if I really wanted Amazon prime streaming. Amazon isn't playing nice with the Google chromecast and apparently not with some obscure android TV boxes I didn't even know existed. See the link I found when looking for the latest on the Chromecast/Amazon Prime unpleasantness:

http://www.techhive.com/article/2982096/streaming-services/the-sad-story-of-amazon-video-on-chromecast-and-android-tv.html

So if you want Prime streaming, an Amazon or Roku device may be best.

This article may also be interesting:

http://www.cnet.com/topics/media-streamers/best-media-streamers/


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't need a new TV.  I've never had cable or satellite.  Now that there is streaming, having more wiring / hook-ups for cable is no longer necessary.  All you need is internet with enough speed and a device for streaming.  Now I am paying for HBO, Hulu, and Showtime apps.  I've had Amazon Prime and Netflix for years, so I don't count them as part of my monthly TV costs.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I don't need a new TV.


Sorry! I was just trying to enable!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We've had Apple TV boxes for a few years and just got the new ones this week. We have an older Roku box, mostly for Amazon videos. Of course now we can AirPlay the Amazon videos from our iThings to the Apple TV, but back when we bought the Roku that wasn't an option. And we do have smart TVs now, with Amazon etc built in - heck, Netflix is even built in to our DISH satellite service now. So basically we have serious streaming overkill at this point.  Our daughter has Apple TV and a Roku but mostly uses the Roku because of Amazon. 

We used the Apple TV tonight to watch something on Netflix and for the first time used the new "what did they say?" feature - that was pretty sweet for our geezer ears!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, *Meemo*. Was hoping to hear someone else had more than one streaming box. Happy to hear you have the new Apple TV and seem to be enjoying it.  Will probably be shopping at the Apple Store today or tomorrow.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It took me a bit to figure out the new remote - I'd watched the announcement demo but that's been a while, and DH had set them up when I wasn't home.  Have fun shopping!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So YOU didn't set it up?  I looked at instructions on Apple site.  Hmmm.  A little more to it than just plugging it in like Fire TV.  I'm not techie.  Then went into Apple support message boards.    The problems!  But I tell myself those that didn't have problems aren't posting there.  Much more likely don't have problems than do.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

No I didn't set it up - but we haven't had any issues. Your TV just needs to have the additional HDMI port. It's no more complicated than setting up any other streaming device, you just have to get signed into all the apps for services like Netflix, Hulu, etc. and I think a lot of people who were upgrading older ATVs were expecting the new one to somehow remember those passwords. And some were disappointed that there weren't more apps available but more are already showing up. You're right - people are always quicker to whine than they are to praise.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> No I didn't set it up - but we haven't had any issues. Your TV just needs to have the additional HDMI port. It's no more complicated than setting up any other streaming device, you just have to get signed into all the apps for services like Netflix, Hulu, etc. and I think a lot of people who were upgrading older ATVs were expecting the new one to somehow remember those passwords. And some were disappointed that there weren't more apps available but more are already showing up. You're right - people are always quicker to whine than they are to praise.


Looking at those message boards yesterday, I'm guessing that was some of the problems. Some said they had blank screen when going to various video apps. Yeah, maybe they hadn't signed in on new ATV.

When I got my Fire TV, had to get an HDMI switch box as my TV has only two HDMI ports. TiVo and DVD player were already plugged into those. Someone on these boards recommended Kinivo switch box for additional ports. Got it. Works well. But looks like I may need another power strip? Some of the sockets on current strip are covered by "wall warts". I hate those things. All the wires behind TV scare me. (Spider playground.) Six things plugged into strip -- TV, TiVo, TiVo adapter, Kinivo switch box, DVD player, Fire TV. I get very easily frustrated if tech stuff goes "wrong". Am I safe to simply unplug whatever and plug it in again -- it will continue to work? If all my tech stuff works -- great. If something doesn't . . . now what??


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought UPS power supply to put behind my tv and plug in various boxes. I'm more comfortable about its ability to handle the load than I am for a power strip. And it gives more space for wall warts plugs. If the power winks off briefly it will keep going, though you'll still lose the signal if you are streaming rather than discing or getting broadcast. APC is a good brand. I can't remember if I bought a 650 or 550 model on sale at Best Buy.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I bought UPS power supply to put behind my tv and plug in various boxes. I'm more comfortable about its ability to handle the load than I am for a power strip. And it gives more space for wall warts plugs. If the power winks off briefly it will keep going, though you'll still lose the signal if you are streaming rather than discing or getting broadcast. APC is a good brand. I can't remember if I bought a 650 or 550 model on sale at Best Buy.


That is something to think about. Three of the six plugs in my strip are small / standard size, one is a small to medium size wall wart, and two are big wall warts. Again, I hate those things. Looks like I could put the two big ones in the two sockets that are separate from the others. Three standard size on one side and smaller wall wart and whatever is involved with Apple TV (probably wall wart) on the other side.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I have older model Apple TVs and last night my puppy discovered that she really, really, really loves to chew on remote controls. So got a hold of one for like two seconds and it's destroyed. Not a big deal. I can control it with my iPhone. But then again, I can also use this as an excuse to buy one of the newer model Apple TVs. 

"Good doggy. Gooooood doggy."


----------



## Lou Harpr (Nov 5, 2014)

I have Roku and like it. I also have HBO GO on my iPad, but can't remember the last time I used it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> I have older model Apple TVs and last night my puppy discovered that she really, really, really loves to chew on remote controls. So got a hold of one for like two seconds and it's destroyed. Not a big deal. I can control it with my iPhone. But then again, I can also use this as an excuse to buy one of the newer model Apple TVs.
> 
> "Good doggy. Gooooood doggy."


LOL. Yep, that's a good reason. I'll never have that excuse for anything. My dog surprised me. He's now 4.5 YO. Got him at 9 weeks. He chews hard on his toys, but NEVER on anything he shouldn't -- not even as a pup. "GOOD BOY!" He'd have a feast on all my remotes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://lifehacker.com/master-the-new-apple-tv-with-these-tips-tricks-and-sh-1742695506

This may be of interest.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://lifehacker.com/master-the-new-apple-tv-with-these-tips-tricks-and-sh-1742695506
> 
> This may be of interest.


Thanks. Good article. I did know some of that. This is Apple's on-line instructions. Link


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We now have a Smart TV that has about six streaming channels, plus a Chromecast and a Roku - spread about the house.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

balaspa said:


> We now have a Smart TV that has about six streaming channels, plus a Chromecast and a Roku - spread about the house.


I have a [simple] question. We also have a new Smart TV with streaming channels such as Netflix, Amazon, and others. Our old Roku is now boxed up. Why would we need it?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I use my Roku on the TV in the bedroom...the really, really old one with that is not Flatscreen and that requires plug in cables to hook up the Roku because there are no HDMI ports.

Plus, our TV has about six streaming channels - but not Hulu, Google Plus or the dozens and dozens and dozens of channels that Roku has just for Roku users.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an old Roku (pre-HD) on my old TV in the office, a Fire TV in the living room, and just got a Roku 3 on sale for the sewing studio and to take out to San Diego.

I like the Roku 3 because it has earphones that plug into the remote--handy for late night/early morning TV watching without bothering hubby out in San Diego (small condo) and can have ethernet plugged directly into the unit instead of WiFi.  The WiFi for streaming out in San Diego was iffy; I'm hoping this will solve the problem.

And I NEEDED one for the sewing room.  That's my story and I"m sticking to it.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In case anyone is following this thread, Google is offering twenty dollars in Google Play credit for anyone buying a Chromecast streamer. This could be used for videos, music, etc.

https://www.google.com/chromecast/get-offers/


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been replacing my old TVs with smart models as the need arises. I have an Amazon Fire Stick for the non-smart guest room tv.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for explaining all the streaming possibilities. Our new Smart TV is in the living room. The other 2 "dumb" TVs are in the master bedroom and the "all purpose" room, which is a nice way of saying that it is not at all organized since our move in April. DH escapes there to watch the sports channel when I kick him out of the living room after 3 football games. The TV in the bedroom is rarely on. I don't think we need the to hook up the Roku to either TV, but then, I never imagined we would own a 65" curved screen SmartTV.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My favorite is the Roku. I have a Fire stick, a smart TV and 2 roku. Firestick we don't use, its for husband when he travels. 

We use the smart TV for the 4 K streaming as my roku is the 3rd, not 4K. But the TV apps are missing a bunch, no showtime, no encore play, no tageschau. So I use the Roku for everything but 4K. 

Also the last update Roku got incorporated the universal search. If you have a few services, its fantastic. You search for something, anything, title, author, etc and it will let you either follow the item to wait for its available, or price lowered, or it will also show you were the show is available. So it will list all the services, prime, netflix, hulu, showtime, encore play, etc. Lists rental or purchase price or free.  Its really neat. I can see in one place if something is included in a plan I already pay for. 
Its this all in one now that pushes me closer to shut off the cable. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Also the last update Roku got incorporated the universal search. If you have a few services, its fantastic. You search for something, anything, title, author, etc and it will let you either follow the item to wait for its available, or price lowered, or it will also show you were the show is available. So it will list all the services, prime, netflix, hulu, showtime, encore play, etc. Lists rental or purchase price or free. Its really neat. I can see in one place if something is included in a plan I already pay for.
> Its this all in one now that pushes me closer to shut off the cable. Not quite there yet.


I discovered this with my new Roku, really like it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Roku is probably too old for that update, but the new Apple TV has it and it's really nice.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Also the last update Roku got incorporated the universal search. If you have a few services, its fantastic. You search for something, anything, title, author, etc and it will let you either follow the item to wait for its available, or price lowered, or it will also show you were the show is available. So it will list all the services, prime, netflix, hulu, showtime, encore play, etc. Lists rental or purchase price or free. Its really neat. I can see in one place if something is included in a plan I already pay for.
> Its this all in one now that pushes me closer to shut off the cable. Not quite there yet.


I've never had a Roku. Now have Fire TV and Apple TV. Apple TV has a universal search . . . except, of course, there is no Amazon app.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the posts that got lost in the black hole when KB crashed was the one with the link to the article about Amazon allegedly coming to Apple TV. http://www.macrumors.com/2015/11/28/apple-tv-amazon-prime-video-tvos-app/


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That would be nice for those that use the apple one. I have tried a few streaming devices, but not the apple. I don't have any ithingies or apple devices so it wouldn't fit. Do they have the amazon music app? 

We have come a long way though. I remember first starting with the streaming on the Wii, with a disc we had to put in for Netflix. And netflix had a limit on hours streaming. I can't even recall what it was now, 17? It was just in addition to the discs at the time. Then they went unlimited. Streams looked bad to ok in those days. Especially stuff a little older. 

Then we got a google TV first i believe. I loved that it had a full keyboard and a full browser. I was able to stream german stuff of the web with it on my TV. Then I got the Roku as the google tv didn't update anything anymore and the fan got wonky on it. Got a Fire stick for the $19 sale as I thought it might be great for my husband to take along when he has to travel. But we found out that the hotel wifi is often too bad to make it work right. I would like to have it plugged in though for prime music. Its the only streaming device that has it. Now I have to fling the screen from my phone or NExus tablet to the TV to play those. Or the Echo. But I like my big speakers for music.

But we sat there and watched another Longmire episode yesterday. We have to use the TV stream for that its a 4k show and only the TV can do that in my house. So technically I have yet another streaming "device", my TV. As I sat there and watched it I just was so amazed how far we have come. The quality now of streaming is just so awesome. I remember when it kept skipping in the early days. 

Even older stuff looks so great now. I am binge watching the X Files on Prime and it looks so so good. I haven't seen those episodes since I watched them on tube TV in german. I haven't actually seen those in english so its a lot of fun. 

What will we have in another 3-5 years from now. Boggles the mind.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> One of the posts that got lost in the black hole when KB crashed was the one with the link to the article about Amazon allegedly coming to Apple TV. http://www.macrumors.com/2015/11/28/apple-tv-amazon-prime-video-tvos-app/


The last paragraph in that article confuses me. Is or isn't the Amazon video app NOW available on the Apple TV?



Atunah said:


> But we sat there and watched another Longmire episode yesterday. We have to use the TV stream for that its a 4k show and only the TV can do that in my house. So technically I have yet another streaming "device", my TV. As I sat there and watched it I just was so amazed how far we have come. The quality now of streaming is just so awesome. I remember when it kept skipping in the early days.
> 
> Even older stuff looks so great now. I am binge watching the X Files on Prime and it looks so so good. I haven't seen those episodes since I watched them on tube TV in german. I haven't actually seen those in english so its a lot of fun.
> 
> What will we have in another 3-5 years from now. Boggles the mind.


I'm "older". I was here for the beginning of TV. Simply TV has happened in my lifetime so it's been in a relatively short  time span.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> The last paragraph in that article confuses me. Is or isn't the Amazon video app NOW available on Apple TV?


Not yet (that I've seen) - "for iOS" refers to the Amazon Video apps for iPhone/iPad. And of course you can AirPlay that to your TV through the Apple TV.


----------

